# Recommendations for lighter roast espresso beans



## 1986dmc (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi,

As the title says really, I'm looking for recommendations for lighter roast espresso beans. I usually buy from Hasbean but the huge selection is sometimes overwhelming so any decent recommendations from them or other roasters would be really welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Foundry


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Foundry, Crankhouse, Roundhill spring to mind... I had beans from Barn recently and enjoyed them, but haven't tried enough to firmly say I can recommend them.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

What sort of flavour notes are you after?

If you want really light the Long and Short are worth a look at.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

I love Square Mile Red Brick and recommend you try it if you haven't already but I think their Sweetshop blend is considered lighter / more fruit driven


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rocko from Cartwheel is nice at the moment. i got it as my first bad with a monthly sub from them.

I've never had a bad coffee from them when i visits or bought over the counter. The blends might be worth a try too. Was fab as a split shot last time as i was there.

If you are a fan of Kenyan coffee as espresso then this looks good ( caveat only ever had as brewed but it was nom)

https://cartwheelcoffee.com/kii-aa.html


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Lots of good stuff here!

Might be worth having a look at who's been roasting for LSOL as well. Link below.









https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?88-LSOL


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Koppi are good for light stuff if you fancy heading overseas, free delivery with 4 bags usually I think


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Just curious... Those who are really into their lighter roasts having them as espressos or adding milk?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> Just curious... Those who are really into their lighter roasts having them as espressos or adding milk?


usually have light roasted stuff as pourover with no milk. Espresso I prefer something darker roasted but not what is traditionally referred to as dark - coffee compass medium roast is about as dark as I like


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> Just curious... Those who are really into their lighter roasts having them as espressos or adding milk?


Both & pourover


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Some beans might not work in milk, but funky naturals can make brilliant milkshakes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Me now predominantly pourer, odd mild drink at home .

Agree re Naturals - some kenyans can be interesting in milk if not over extracted.

There are some decent "natural brazilians" out there. Not the dirty old funk of yore tho.

Natutals have toned down alot in the last 8-24 months. Where they are like a washed / natural cross over taste vibe.

I miss the dirty bootsy collins, junk in the junk , take me to funky town of 5 years ago.

When was the last time someone complained a natural smelt of farmyard for gods sake


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> When was the last time someone complained a natural smelt of farmyard for gods sake


That was my wife in Colonna and Smalls about 2 years ago... I was the one drinking it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's true actually. They have mellowed of late, almost without me noticing. I remember my first bag of Rocko Mountain - like a day out in the country, all ripe and silagey, with a touch of hay. Still my favourite bean even though it's got cleaner. Can you still get that Unkle Funka stuff?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## OTT (Jan 29, 2019)

Horsham? http://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk

They're not the cheapest but the quality is excellent. They've got 15% off if you buy before the end of the month.


----------



## 1986dmc (Jan 25, 2019)

PPapa said:


> Foundry, Crankhouse, Roundhill spring to mind... I had beans from Barn recently and enjoyed them, but haven't tried enough to firmly say I can recommend them.


Brilliant, thank you! Someone else recommended Foundry so I will definitely give them a try!


----------

